# new socal member



## mAd mOrdigan (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey guys! Been lurking the forum for a while and figured its time to register. Anyways, it's probably my 4th season riding although i dont really count my first season because i only went 2 days at the end of the season. The first day, I pretty much got the hang of turning both ways and was so excited that I went again that same week. So coming up on my (technically) 4th season I've decided to step up my snowboarding. I've put down the keys to my motorcycles for a while and am trying to get out to the snow as much as possible because I just dont feel that i can progress by going snowboarding 5-6 times a year.

My goals for this season is to land a respectable FS180 and hopefully learn to butter and do rails/boxes without eating it! Learn to carve like a pro (which i thought i was pretty good at until i found this forum). At the moment im trying to get comfortable riding fakie and doing jumps fakie but its like learning all over again! Oh and last week im proud to say I started doing frontside board grabs (small feat for most, i know)

So far i've been able to snowboard i think 6 times this season. I mainly board Mt. High because of how close it is and occasionally big bear. I try to make it out to Mammoth once or twice, and this season i'd like to hit some bigger resorts. Im actually going to Tahoe this weekend!

If anyones local, say hi.

I know this was practically a novel so...
*CLIFFS NOTES*
-went from lurker to member
-3 to 4 seasons under my belt
-wants to get better at every part of snowboarding
-proud that he started doing frontside boardgrabs last week
-types to much
-(in order of most to least frequent) boards mt. high, big bear, mammoth.
-Going to tahoe this weekend.
-addicted to buying gear.


----------

